# Wallpaper - 'Batman'



## GoM

Following in the heels of my first wallpaper a couple days ago is this, from the animated series. Second attempt at the pen tool, first at shading in PS. ~2hrs


----------



## John_05

thats pretty cool.  ive been practicing with different tools lately,  but i couldnt make something like that in less than 12 hours,  and it still wouldnt look as good.


----------

